# proactive worked for me! *pics*



## .k. (Oct 14, 2007)

before and after!












sorry i look scurry..no makeup


----------



## makeupislove (Oct 14, 2007)

wow, your skin looks a lot more clear! I'm glad it worked for you, congrats!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 14, 2007)

Big improvement! You look great


----------



## aalore (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow that is a big difference!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 14, 2007)

wow! looks great!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 14, 2007)

i sooo wanna get proactiv now! you look amazing


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 14, 2007)

You look great and OMG those eyebrows are fantabulous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow!  You look great!  Unfortunately it didn't work for me


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## frocher (Oct 14, 2007)

You look great, glad you found something that worked so well.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 14, 2007)

i wish it worked that well for me...this makes me want to give it another try. you look great!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW! looking great! im glad Proactiv worked well for you


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW!

P.S. You look great even without makeup.


----------



## .k. (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_WOW!

P.S. You look great even without makeup._

 
awwe thank you thats so sweet!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 21, 2007)

wow thats amazing, how long did it take for you to get results like this.


----------



## .k. (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_wow thats amazing, how long did it take for you to get results like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
bout two months. i am very consistend though.


----------

